# .270 ammo



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

anyone know of a lite .270 bullet like 100 grain or 115 for coyote hunting thanks


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

theres hornady v-max 110, Sierra 90 gr varminter and 110 gr pro hunter. those are the ones in cabelas reloading mag, try midwayusa.com they have almost any bullet made.


----------

